# first laser engrave need feedback please



## mark (Apr 18, 2014)

OK guys need your help. This is my first laser engrave that I came up with since I got the engraver last week. What do you guys think? Any suggestions? Im still trying to change the font but moshidraw is so hard to figure out. Suggestions and criticism is welcome its a work in progress


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

I think it looks great. Maybe the turkey is a little too dark to see details (?) and I wouldn't have scrunched the letters so tightly but that just personal preference. It looks great to be sure don't take my opinion as anything other than me giving the feedback you asked for. The bottom line from my viewpoint is that it's a success!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

I like it.. but it does have a bit of a blah factor to it... spice it up a bit. Can you upload an image to have engraved, or do you have to manually input everything? If you can upload an image, I might be able to help you come up with something in photoshop.

The turkey looks great. Now I'm going to have to send you a couple calls to engrave for me!


----------



## mark (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks @Kevin ill try and space the letters. The turkey looks better up close but ill turn the power down a little and see if it helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mark (Apr 18, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls I can upload or do manually. It was my first attempt with moshidraw lol im trying to figure out to get different fonts and make it look better. But feel free to send me something and ill always help you out buddy when I get it down pat you can send me a box and ill do it for free for all the help you've given me


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok... I'll try and come up with something next week. I prefer to play in photoshop on one of my macs at work, its just easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

Is that going to be a sign ? Curious where you intend to use it. Something to consider is the spacing. The first part looks good. Custom starts at a level above the other letters but ends on the same level, might play with that some and the space between the words and the feet might be brought in to match the other spacing by bringing it in closer. I think first impression at a glance, easy to understand what the message is--- is important whatever the use maybe.


----------



## mark (Apr 18, 2014)

@hobbit-hut no its not going to be a sign I just had that piece laying around and it didnt even sit flat in the tray just layed it on top but thank you so much for the imput im going to tweek the letters tonight and the spacing. I have a few box calls that I had made and am going to laser something to this effect on the paddle. I am also trying to come up with something to this effect for the backs of my pot calls and outter edges of calling surfaces maybe. I just enlarged this to see what it would look like and see what help you guys could give me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 18, 2014)

My neighbor has a laser and has done a few projects for me. He prefers to have a coat of some type of finish on the piece and says that that prevents the laser from burning the wood too much. I'm sure there is more to it than that but here are some picts of a box lid he did for me out of blister hard maple. Hope it helps?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like you have good ideas to make it what you want but let me throw in mine just to make it worse . For me I like the turkey OR the tracks but not both. Personally I like the turkey best and as far as the text you will work that out as you go but that is a good start.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like a little less power would be a good thing. I agree with your pursuit to change the font... The rounded edges of the letters makes it seem less professional. I also agree with the turkey or the tracks but maybe not both(I personally think the tracks are cleaner).

I'm looking forward to seeing what you settle on... It's going to be cool!


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know anything about calls - I knew that the picture was a turkey but I thought the "tracks" were flying birds.
Do you just make turkey calls? If you make other calls will people know that?
Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mark (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok fellas how about this and yes I need to turn the laser down a little... thanks for all your feedback @JR Custom Calls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

mark said:


> Ok fellas how about this and yes I need to turn the laser down a little... thanks for all your feedback @JR Custom Calls


Oh yeah, I'm liking that !!!!


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you're not a fan of moshidraw, try Corel draw. You can get it relatively cheap, and it's extremely powerful.

I agree with the above posts also. The detail in the turkey is kinda hard to see, and the letters are really close.

If you're looking for a different design, you could try putting the turkey in between the sleepy hollow and custom calls, and then mirroring the turkey tracks on the other side. Just a thought. Play with it and see what you come up with.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 18, 2014)

I like that a lot better but to me the tracks really look like flying birds now and I kinda wonder why they have a big set of speakers out in the field. I know I'm not helping much but the design does look good just those two things stand out to me.

Ok as an art teacher which I am, you have a good design, I would move the hens to where the "boxes" are and remove the boxes if your program allows. The logo, tree, tom and barn act to keep the viewer's eyes in the center and focused which is exactly what you want just need to shift the hens. But since it is your logo and not mine feel free to pay no attention to the above and carry on  as long as you like it then it is perfect


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm liking #2 much better, though I agree with Tommy about shifting the hens.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm no art teacher, but I can draw a little. Tree on right is not proportional to turkeys. Looks like turkeys are hiding under a bush. Tom needs to be front and center. Tom turkeys are what this calling stuff is all about, right? New fence posts are in order too. They do look like old Electra-Voice's. I envy you having this new toy to play with. Looks like it has lots of potential. Gary


----------

